# Help with skin irritation



## NinjaGuy03842 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a APBT and shes got some sort of a skin rash, I washed her with the Oatmeal Vanilla shampoo for sensitive skin and the condition still remains, kind of looks like the hair has gotten thin and the skin is irritated. If anyone can help out, id be much obliged. Thanks.














































Im not really in the position to take her to the vet as the vets around here are just outrageous, 100 bucks just to get in the door, so any help I can get would be much appreciated. 

Trey & Snowflake


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's hard for me to see the pics, but does she have fleas? Does she have any bumps?

You might be able to try sulfadine. You can buy it at walmart for less than $10 I believe.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what are you feeding?


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it spreading or is it just in those 2 patches. I would try the least aggresive first. Sulphadine shampoo , hydrocortisone cream {not oinment because it wont "soak" into the skin. Give it a chance to work - at least 2-3 days to see if there is any improvement. You could try Ivemectin cream - topically and orally if the first 2 ideas don't help


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is really over weight the first thing that comes to mind is a thyroid issue, it can cause hair loss like that.
That is really wide spread I would take her to the vet.
I do not think it is mange the dog is too old and it is in the wrong place for me to think mange right away.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Our dogs get mange all over the place. Back legs, face neck and shoulders. Mom and daughter get it. The only thing that made me think of mange is the red bumps. Ours will start like that on the mum - then spread.Are the discoloured patches on the skin or from ointment you have applied?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

does she bite the area? scratch? sometimes there is irritation from larger weight dogs that cause them to get what is known as pressure sores by sleeping on their backs.
Also, we use Vet Solutions Aloe and Oatmeal Shampoo that oatmeal vanilla crap doesnt work and it still irritates their skin. we bought ours here if you are interested in trying it.

Vet Solutions Aloe & Oatmeal Shampoo For Pets (Dogs & Cats) - 1800PetMeds


----------



## NinjaGuy03842 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for all the help. @aimee...no, there arent any bumps anywhere near the hair loss or any noticeable impressions elsewhere. @redog...I feed her purina beneful:healthy weight formula. @pitbulljojo...its not spreading and I am going to try the sulfadine this weekend. @rileyroo...no, shes not biting at the area that I have seen, the only thing ive seen her do is lick her paws alot, but they dont seem to be discolored or have the same problem as the other area. Some background about Snowflake: She had lyme disease prior to my ownership along with ear mites and a stomach ailment that the doctors called 'sour stomach' and said that some dogs just have it, I believe the doc called it 'hungry barfing' hahahaha. ill admit, im not very well versed with pits and I know they have some pretty unique problems, and yes, she is overweight but im not sure thats the issue in this case. I am going to grab some of that shampoo as well as the sulfadine and see what happens....wish me luck!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hope the poor doggie gets better...Keep us posted


----------



## NinjaGuy03842 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Thanks all*

I have been using the sulfadine treatment for hot spots as well as the shampoo and it has greatly improved the situation, and the itching has stopped as well as the hair growing back in the affected areas. I will post some pics once it progresses further  thanks again!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great that the sulfadine is working but that won't take care of the problem. it could come back.


----------

